# New Barn Plans



## awonderer

Hello,

I recently joined the forums after we decided to get a small herd of goats. We will likely try to develop a herd of San Clemente Island goats or maybe Spanish. I am currently planning to start with 3 does and 1 buck. Before we start acquiring them, though, they need a home. I have gone through the archived threads to see what I could learn about designing their new barn. We have plenty of space and no barn currently, so I am trying to plan for the future but not go crazy-my wife says I over-do things, but I think I should do it right.

Here is what I have designed so far:









The overall footprint is 28' wide by 12' deep. The floors will be dirt, with crushed granite. There is an enclosed 12'x12' space that has 3 kidding stalls (are they too small?) and a 4'x12' open aisle. The barn will have power, lights, and running water.

What recommendations do you have for improving the design? If it were yours, what would you add or change?

Thanks for any guidance you can provide.

Sam

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I would definitely make the stalls bigger, especially if you plan on breeding. We have boer goats, and I did 6x6, which I wish now were more like 8x8. You could always make the hay area less wide, and more deep to compensate. Overall though, its a nice design. Wish I had one like that!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Looks good to me


----------



## Scottyhorse

My kidding stalls are going to be 8'x4' BTW.


----------



## Darlaj

Do you have feed storage?


----------



## Darlaj




----------



## awonderer

I like the idea... You are a quick drafts person by the way. If I add 4' to the back wall depth and 2' to the sidewall width, I can use the same configuration to get 2 8'x7' stalls and one 8'x6' stall. Let me re-draft...

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj

Also in my opinion. I like stalls that the gates swing in only with a stop on them . I built mine to swing out .. Big mistake ! They always fought me at gate .... Fixed that right quick in a hurry! So now all my gates only swing in to the animal area with a stop meaning when closed it can not Swing out of animal area they are not gonna open gates easily that way!

Also the hall area in front of stalls is a nice area u can use for grooming! A stand should fit nicely there


----------



## awonderer

So here is a revised version of the enclosed barn. The loaf area, hay area, and closet remain the same. The 3 stalls are now 8'x7' and have inward opening gates. Still two windows, plexiglass covered by mesh. Could probably do 3. All open to vent to the outside. Any other ideas?









By the way, we are in Central California so climate is relatively mild. No insulation needed and a simple tin roof.

Thanks,

Sam

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse

What about adding a quarantine pen in there?


----------



## awonderer

What's a quarantine pen for? Other than quarantining... When would I need one and what can't I use a stall?

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj

Looks great! You could even add storage on the wall by first stall maybe a cabinet for meds and tack even a small sanitary sink . I hate to see dead space so that would make it useable  It is a good idea to have meds and such close to where u are working with animals .. Also if u are running power u may want to add plugs above all stalls for heat lamp if needed for newborns I know u live in Cali but u never know


----------



## Scottyhorse

awonderer said:


> What's a quarantine pen for? Other than quarantining... When would I need one and what can't I use a stall?
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Generally they are kept a fairly good distance away from the other animals, and easily sanitized. You could use a stall, but I think it would be better to have a pen away from the other animals (and I am sure others would agree).

Other uses.. Can't think of anything off the top of my head, but I'm always wishing I had another pen for one thing or another.

Also, are you planning on keeping the buck and does together? Not the best thing to do usually. So you could keep the buck(s) and a wether buddy in there.


----------



## awonderer

I will have to think where to put a quarantine pen. Maybe on the outside of the long wall opposite the door. How big would be good, 8'x6'? I could attach a low roof off the wall and do a fenced enclosure under it.

Yes, I need to do electrical and plumbing still. I was thinking each stall needs an overhead light as well as a receptacle for plug-in heat lamps -- it did drop into the teens at night for a couple weeks this winter. Plus receptacles in the entry, high up, for a camera and other needs.

For plumbing, I was thinking of having a small utility sink and a hose bib in the entry aisle. Felt like a spigot in each stall was a waste of money. A couple of spigots outside, one for each exterior wall and one for the loaf area. Maybe a mister on the loaf shed for those 105 degree days...

I wasn't planning shelves there because I figured they would get into things on it. Maybe put a couple of shelves up high. My plan was to put meds and supplies in the closet, not shown on the second drawing. Maybe switch the door to the inside for easier access.

Other ideas or brainstorms?

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Spanish

Hi,
just love this when you can get a chance to design something, we to will be rebuilding an area at a new place were moving from western NY to WV, can't wait. anyway, here is my two cents, I find that I like my stalls to be 8x4, plenty of room for mom, me and ast. if needed and any supplies when birthing, then when just mom and babies in stall there is plenty of room, noone getting squezed, and also plenty of room to get away from heat lamps if they choose to. know this is the sad part, my stalls at present is always empty, when not in use for birthing,and when birthing they are there only a week if all is well. so stalls are just wasting space, so when I rebuild at new location I am doing it in a removed way, take apart when not in need, and will also make cleaning easer. My Spanish like the free space, just open area with built platforms on side walls for laying on,or going under. I do have a stall area large for my dr.ing, has a stand, cabint with supplies, everything needed. also would be nice area for sink.
diffentily need hot water for birthing, washing buckets ect. and having water spikets, so not to use hoses all the time. 
I breed Spanish, and just love them, but they are different then other breeds, also have checked your other breed and they are very similar to Spanish, so with that said, you got horns, remenber horns can get entangled, keep in mind any wireing is out of reach, and will need strong beams, billies like to beat them up, stratch there horns, keep in mind these breeds are really I mean really herd oriented, they don't like being seperated, so billy will not like it when doe is moved out, so billy area needs to be really inforced. go the extra mile for him, and don't think that horn span will stop him into getting in trouble they can get through the smallest opening, and they can jump 4ft.at a standing piont. my fencing that I use for paddocts is 2x2 squares,currently 6ft high with 2 lines of electric on top. haven't had any trouble with that yet. but I also free roam mine, only use paddocks when busy. I wish you good luck and totally enjoy your enthusiam. if you want to talk spanish goat just hollar, I have been closely studing there behavior over three years know. oh ya forgot, I would have a seperated area for hay storage, I put up 3 or 4 thousand bales year and always have some sleepless nights wondering if hay is dry enough, or is there a damp bale and if a fire is going to brake out spent many nights going out checking, so I will not store hay anymore in same animal barn, hay will have it's own place away from main barn.


----------



## GoatsLive

awonderer said:


> What's a quarantine pen for? Other than quarantining... When would I need one and what can't I use a stall?
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


Even with having just 2 goats, I found a quarantine pen, or as I call it, the _time out_ pen to be a very handy addidtion.

Hoof trimming is far easier when I don't have help!


----------



## SalteyLove

Is the "covered hay area" for feeding hay or for hay storage? If it is storage - you don't want the goats being able to access it from the pasture. If it is for feeding then they probably need to be able to access it from the loafing area?

I agree with the comment above regarding the kidding jugs/stalls being removable. They are used SO little time out of the year. If you can incorporate them in to your loafing space and just remove the gates even it would be better than them just gathering cobwebs for 11 months out of the year!

Overall sounds like you are going to have a lovely goat space and good for you getting it built before buying the goats!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Yep, it'll be much better then my shed


----------



## awonderer

SalteyLove said:


> Is the "covered hay area" for feeding hay or for hay storage? If it is storage - you don't want the goats being able to access it from the pasture. If it is for feeding then they probably need to be able to access it from the loafing area?
> 
> I agree with the comment above regarding the kidding jugs/stalls being removable. They are used SO little time out of the year. If you can incorporate them in to your loafing space and just remove the gates even it would be better than them just gathering cobwebs for 11 months out of the year!
> 
> Overall sounds like you are going to have a lovely goat space and good for you getting it built before buying the goats!


Thanks for the feedback. The covered hay area is for weekly storage of hay. I have a larger storage area elsewhere for the bulk storage. There is a door in the back wall of the loaf area to allow access to bring it in. The goats won't, or aren't supposed to-be able to get into that part of the pasture without me letting them in so should be relatively safe.

I like the idea of moveable stalls for the barn. I was thinking about this last night and thought about using the 4'x16' cow panels, cut in half and framed. These would be light enough to easily move around and could be snapped together for when I needed stalls.

I am redoing the plans now and will re-post the next revision.

Sam

Sam

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj

I was thinking same thing with cattle panels!


----------



## awonderer

I expect I could sandwich them in a frame of 1x4s with bolts and then attach 3 cross pieces across the bottom as feet so they'd have some ability to stand. You could connect them with snap hooks or carabiners make an enclosure. I'll they to make a couple up and send you a picture.

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Spanish

my plans for removable stalls is to use channeling, with a 4x8 plywood and hook together with snap hooks what ever will make tight, not sure of cattle wire I have some that keep getting their head stuck with horns, I might check out the hog wire instead of cattle wire and make a couple out of that. keep heavy duty wire cutters handy, 
one of my issues is a hay feeder, cattle wire is out of the question, and building one with wood slants well again the horns is the problem, right know the one horn span is 30 inches tip to tip, ideas?
reason I would use plywod is to help with reducing any drafts, and to help prevent any possibility of babies getting legs or head stuck.


----------



## awonderer

I expect hog wire would work just as well. Maybe build a frame out of 1x4's, add some cross pieces to brace it, maybe 6' or 8' long, 4' high. Then tack hog wire to one face. Add a couple of pieces on the bottom as feet should be able to use snap hooks to connect them. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Spanish

would love to see your pictures or drawings when you do decide what and how your doing it.
planning is sooo much fun, I have changed my mind a million times just when I think I have it figure out something happens.


----------



## awonderer

Sorry for the delay in providing an update. Here is the latest plan for my new goat barn. It is a lot bigger than the previous version. I realized I am not space-constrained so I should make sure I have room to grow. I received the county Ag Exemption and am ready to start building. The area has been leveled and all the materials are on order for delivery next week. I am laying out the site and starting to prepare the post holes this weekend. Should be fun!

Let me know if you have any advice. You all have been very helpful so far!

Sam









Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove

Can't wait to see construction photos!


----------



## MsScamp

awonderer said:


> What's a quarantine pen for? Other than quarantining... When would I need one and what can't I use a stall?
> 
> Sam
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


You don't want a quarantine pen in the barn - it's too close to other animals. A quarantine pen with shelter should be at least 70' away from the rest of the animals to prevent contact and airborne illnesses from spreading. I didn't see anything about what kind of wall you're planning in the front of the hay storage area, but I would make it solid so the goats are not tempted to stick their heads through panels and test them. I don't know what kind of goats you're planning on getting, but my girls (Kiko) have no problem destroying a cattle/hog panel in record time!


----------



## awonderer

The plan is for a solid 8' wall between the loaf area and the hay storage area. So no access planned - I realize they may have a different opinion. We are planning on San Clemente Island goats. I have two lined up and am waiting to hear back on the other two. So three doelings and a buckling.

And my isolation pen is in another paddock so far away from the barn.

Thanks,

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp

I can pretty much guarantee you they will have a different opinion! :lol: :lol: You're the 2nd person on here that has/is planning on raising San Clemente goats. I had never heard of them until the 1st person joined and posted about them. I subscribe to Goat Rancher magazine and, oddly enough, it wasn't very long after she joined that Goat Rancher ran an article about the San Clemente goats. I don't know much about them, but they are beautiful goats! I was appalled at the mass slaughter of them, but there are a lot of things about our government that I don't get. It's probably best if I just leave it at that. May I ask what caused you to choose them?


----------



## awonderer

We bought a ranch and as we were thinking about animals we decided we would only raise endangered livestock. When you make that choice and you also live in CA, it follows closely that you'll come across SCI goats.they are really good looking animals and seem like a fun breed. I figure if we can get 10-15 of them eventually! we will be doing well. Starting with just 4...


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp

Good on you! That is a wonderful idea! :thumbup:


----------



## awonderer

Several of you have asked for updates on our progress with the new barn so I thought I'd provide one tonight. We had a great weekend and got a lot done, though it took a lot more time than I expected. Here are a few pictures of the site and layout.

Here is a view down the length of the corals. There are 3 of them, all fenced and lined with welded wire.









Here is the barn site with the post holes marked. The enclosed area is at the far end.









Here is a view of the site from the other direction.









And here is a view of the back pasture. It is rolling hills with scattered oaks, fenced with 8 ft deer fencing. I think they will enjoy wandering around it.









Hope to get the holes dug and bedded this week. I'll provide another update once the posts are in.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## awonderer

The barn is almost done. Only a couple of finishing touches left. One major one is the flooring. I was planning to use DG. If you had your choice, what would be your ideal floor (other than concrete)? I am planning to use DG and have 3/4" horse pads for the stalls. Otherwise will just put out straw on the floor and change out weekly.

Any advice on the best flooring?

Sam


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## deniseross

I know this is an old post, but curious if anyone has ever built or seen a barn for goats and chickens on the side of a hill slope?


----------

